# للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!



## Boxaya (20 ديسمبر 2007)

:99::99::99:



للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش 





للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش 





عايزة اسألك سؤال 
ليه دخلت ؟ 







انت مجنون ولا ايه؟ 

اكيد لو انك عاقل ماكنتش دخلت

طيب عارف ايه الموضوع 

انزل 














انزل 

















انزل 




















تعبت 




















خلاص هقوللك 




















ايه هو الموضوع 


























شكرا لزيارتك لقد تم تسجيل زيارتك هنا



وكان نفسى اعرف كام مجنون معانا فى المنتدى دا


           ههههههههههههههههه 




             تعيشو وتخـــــــــــــــــ:t17:ـــــــــــــــدو غيرها 





                     :smil15: ترقبوا قائمه المجانين :smil15:​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فظيع  شنيييييييييييييييييع
ايه الجمال ده
انا اول المجانين يعنى؟
ميرسي بالكوز


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

ماشى يا بوكساية 
يعنى المفروض انا المجنون رقم اتنين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى اعيش واخد غيرها
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

_*هييييييييييي :yahoo::yahoo:
أنا رقم 333333 هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا بوكساية *_​


----------



## Boxaya (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

                     :bomb: ايه النور ده :bomb:

         اهلا بيكوا مرسى على مشركتكم ونبدء قائمه المجانين 




                       قائمه المجانيــــــــــــــ:t17:ـــــــــــــــن





                     1- crazy_girl




                     2-يوحنا/نصر






                  منورنى حقيقى 



               هههههههههههههههههههههههه 



                     تعيشو وتخـــــــــــــ:a63:ـــــــــــدو غيرها 






                  :scenic: ترقبوا مزيد من المجانين :scenic:​


----------



## Boxaya (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

قائمه المجانيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن





                                       1- crazy_girl




                                  2-يوحنا/نصر






                                3- marmar_maro (منوره ياجميل)







                           اجدع ياشوباب :dance:


----------



## eman88 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

طلعت مجنونة انا مش عارفة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الموضوع هذا فرجاني انو ام في عندي عقل وجنونة على الاخير يلا بسيطة بتهوننننننننننننن


----------



## wawa_smsm (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

على فكرة مش معنى انى دخلت , يبقى أنا مجنون ! على رأى المثل :

"ان كان المتكلم مجنون ,يبقى المستمع عاقل"

لكن عموما, كويس انى جبت مجموع وطلعت الرابع. :2::2::2:


----------



## ipraheem makram (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 زاى ما  wawa اقل بعد التعديل​_*اذ كان اللى كاتب مجنون يبقى اللى بيقرا عاقل​*_*المهم انا راقم كام*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا بقى الحق اطلع من الموضوع بسرعة قبل محد يشوفنى :t17:​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
قبل ما حد يشوفك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
قفشتك يا فراشة يا ..................
يا قمر
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

فوتى لى بريزة و انا ما اقولش لحد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

خلاااااااااااااص يا جماعة فراشة ما دخلتش الموضوع 
دى واحدة من الأعداء كانت سارقة الأكونت بتاعها 
و دخلت بأسمها لكن فراشة مسيحية عاقلة وست العاقليين 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة يا باشااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انتى تؤمرى​


----------



## wawa_smsm (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> خلاااااااااااااص يا جماعة ........ ما دخلتش الموضوع
> دى واحدة من الأعداء كانت سارقة الأكونت بتاعها
> و دخلت بأسمها لكن ......... مسيحية عاقلة وست العاقليين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ياجماعة أنا حاسس أنى فى شغل نصب بيحصل.
أنا عايز أبلغ عن هروب أحد المجانين ............!
:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## gift (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

:ranting:


----------



## Boxaya (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*  اهلا بحبايبى الحلوين يااهلا باعضاء القائمه الجدد 





                       نورتونى بجد 





        :scenic: نعلن عن انضمام مجنين جدد الى القائمه :scenic:









      قائمه المجــــــــــــــــانين الجديده 







1- crazy_girl




2-يوحنا/نصر






3- marmar_maro 





4-eman88 (اهلا باجدد)




5-wawa_smsm (انت الخامس ياسمسم مش الرابع متخمش)



6-ipraheem makram 




7-فراشة مسيحية (نورتى يافرفوشه )




8-gift




              :t16: اجدع ياشوباب ربنا يزيد ويبارك :t16:






                منوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــ:beee:ــــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

يا نصابة الترقيم غلط كده 
انتى رقم واحد 
و لا انتى تقصدى انك الزعيمة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


و بعدين فراشة ما دخلتش 
ده كان الأكاونت بتاعها مسروق
 وواحدة دخلت باسمها 
فرااااشة عاقلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا 
بأمارة ما دفعت البريزة من غير ما تتكلم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



wawa_smsm قال:


> ياجماعة أنا حاسس أنى فى شغل نصب بيحصل.
> أنا عايز أبلغ عن هروب أحد المجانين ............!
> :smil15::smil15::smil15:



يا عم اسكت ما توديناش فى داهية هافوتلك قرشين صاغ 
يلا اسحب البلاغ 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك عليكى اللقب 
و مبروك عليا البريزة 
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


واوا اخلع يالا مافيش قرشيين و لا حاجة
 الصفقة باظت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
اه يعنى انا كده انضميت للمجانين 
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## wawa_smsm (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

على فكرة ياعم يوحنا, أنا جاى أهدّى النفوووووووووووس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس مسيرى برضه أخد القرشين .. فى مناسبة تانية انشاء الله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فادية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

اي واحد يشوفني هنا وما يقولش اني  دخلت هديله يورو بحاله 
ها  مين عايز يجرب اليورو الاوربي :yahoo:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انت ماصدقت يا يوحنا :smil13:
> 
> :t7:[/CENTER]



طبعا يا بنتى دى بريزة بحالهااااااااااااااااااااااااا
و بعدين هو صحيح اللقب مش لايق عليكى 
بس اهو نشوف لما تبقى فراشة مجنونة هتعمل فينا ايه
ربنا يستر و يرجعك لعقلك
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه






انا برضه اصدق ان ست الكل 
تبقى كده​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



فادية قال:


> اي واحد يشوفني هنا وما يقولش اني  دخلت هديله يورو بحاله
> ها  مين عايز يجرب اليورو الاوربي :yahoo:​



يا نهار مش فايت انتى ايه اللى دخلك بس 
دوووووول مجانيين عارفة يعنى ايه مجانيين
:dance: :yahoo: 
لأ العضوة دى تاهت و هى فى السكة
 ما حدش يصدق يا جدعاااااااااااان 
لما فادية تنضم للمجانيين
 هيفضل مين عاقل فى المنتدى
خلوا بالكوا من روك و كوبتيك 
لا يدخلوا تبقى مصيبة 
المنتدى كله اتجنن
روحى يا بوكساية 
منك للى كلت دراع اخوها الصغيير
:t32: :t32:

مش كفايه علينا العفريته 
تطلع لنا كمان شيطانة صغيرة 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



kokoman قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> اه يعنى انا كده انضميت للمجانين
> هههههههههههههههه​*



من زمان وانا واثق ان قدراتك العقلية متميزة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
النهاردة بس قلبى استربح و عرفت انك 


من غير ضرب فاهم

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


:gy0000: :ura1: 
اللهم احفظنا
عاقل قوى يا باشا ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



wawa_smsm قال:


> على فكرة ياعم يوحنا, أنا جاى أهدّى النفوووووووووووس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس مسيرى برضه أخد القرشين .. فى مناسبة تانية انشاء الله
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اللى يحصلنى يكسرنى 
و بعدين هتعمل عقلك بعقل واحد مجنوووووووون
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:beee:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بسم الصليب عليك يا يوحنا
> 
> كل مقرا كلامك تجينى هستريا من الضحك​



سلامتك من الهيستريا 
بصى انتى لما تبقى داخلة تقريلي رد 
خدى نفس عميق 
هوا مش شيشة
و ابدئى اقرى وانتى مكشرة 
لحسن تقلب معاكى تبقى كريزة
و تبقى ماشية فى الشارع 
تفتكرى حاجة تقعدى تضحكى ساعتها 
يبقى انتى اللى ثبتيها على نفسك 
انا ما ليش دعوة
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه




بجد ميرسييييييييى على كل ردودك اللى زيك
زى العسل​


----------



## فادية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> > يا نهار مش فايت انتى ايه اللى دخلك بس
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليهم لينا  يا يويو  دول  شياطين  بس  عسل :999:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيه يعنى سيادتك 
داخلة تضحكى علينا 
مااااشى بس برضه مش هندخلك 
علشان انتى مش زى ما بيقولوا
ههههههههههههههههههه
:beee:
روك فنان كبير و مش هيرضى باللون الأصفر 
ممكن يعملها لنا موف 
ماهو الأدمن 
حد يقدر يعترض
:a82:

اكيد ما حدش هيصدقك بنقولواااااااااااااا
مجانييييييييييييييييييييييين
عارفة يعنى ايه مجانين
:yahoo:
بوكساية مش هتسيبك 
تخيلى الأعضاء مجانيين امال صاحبة الفكرة هتبقى ايه
و انتى ما شاء الله نازلة فيها ضرب 
الحقى استخبى علشان هى بتعض
ماشى ربنا يخليهم ونتجنن احنا مش مهم
مش هازعلك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> > من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيه يعنى سيادتك
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



*طب  خبيني وراك يا يويو عشان بوكسايه  متشوفنيش *
*ويا سيدي  خلينا  نتجنن شويه :ura1: انت عارف يا  يوحنا هنا الهولنديين بيقولو  انه جميل ان الواحد ساعات  يبقى  مجنون*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

الهولنديين بيقولوا جميل ان الواحديبقى ساعات مجنون

و برضه هما اللى بيقولوا انك تصدرينى قدام بوكساية يا مفترية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسامحك مش قادر ابطل ضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب ده انتوا بنات زى بعض و انا ما ينفعش امد ايدى عليها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:beee:​


----------



## فادية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> الهولنديين بيقولوا جميل ان الواحديبقى ساعات مجنون​
> 
> و برضه هما اللى بيقولوا انك تصدرينى قدام بوكساية يا مفترية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مهو عشان انا عارفه  انك  مينفعش تمد ايدك عليها استخبيت  وراك  **عشان لو  انا وهيا  بقينا قصاد  بعض  هتحصل مجزرة  وجر شعر للصبح **لكن  لما انت  تكون  قصادها  مش هيحصل حاجه شايف انا تفكيري عملي  ومفيد  لجميع الاطراف ازاي :a63:*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

لأ فالحة خايفة على شعرك تضحى بيا انا 
لييييييييييييه فاكرانى خروف العيد ولا ايه 
و بعدين تخيلى انتى وهى تبقى مجزرة 
امال لو انا فى النص هتبقى ايه من وجهة نظرك ده المنتدى كله هيضرب فيا لوحدى 
طبعا الشهامة هتظهر و هيفتكرونى با ضربها 
لأ بجد يعتمد عليكى 
روحى يا شيخة نخدمك فى عركة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Boxaya (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

            اهلا اهلا بحبيبى الحلوين 






                    انت ياولد يايويو انت وفرفوشتنا بطلوا شقاوه 




          العبوا مع بعض متتنقروش 





                 خلونا نعرف نرحب باعضاء قائمه المجنين الجدد





                         حفله اسقبال للاعضاء الجدد 




                      :mus25::mus13::mus25::mus13::mus25: 






                       لولولولولولوولوولوولوولوولوولووووو






                :ura1: مجانين مجانين مجانين :ura1: 







                                       :yahoo:











                              بث خلاص هزرنا كتير الجد بقى 







                                                هشت






                    انت ياولد يايويو شيفاك لسه بتهزر مع فرفوشه 





                                    ان ان ان تش 





*        قائمه المجانين الجديده ​*



1- crazy_girl




2-يوحنا/نصر






3- marmar_maro 





4-eman88 (اهلا باجدد)




5-wawa_smsm (انت الخامس ياسمسم مش الرابع متخمش)



6-ipraheem makram 




7-فراشة مسيحية (نورتى يافرفوشه )




8-gift





9-Box,aya   (والا تزعل يايويو بث زعيمه وانت موجود متجيش انا متنزلالك عنها )



10-kokoman (منور المجانين )



11-فاديه (متخفيش مشهقول لحد انك دخلتى هشت هاتى اليورو بقى)







                ها ياولاد فى اعضاء جدد تانى 



            لقد قررنا اغلاق القائمه لحين انضمام اعضاء جدد




                      لقد اغلق المحضر قصدى القائمه 







                      ياجماعه استنوا







       بركوا ليويو زعيم المجــــــــــــــ:gy0000:ــــــــــــانين الجديد









                       يويو :ura1: يويو:ura1: اواو 








                             :10FEE3~1106:​


----------



## wawa_smsm (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



Box قال:


> ياجماعه استنوا
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ألف ألف ألف مبروك يا يويو
بجد فرحتلك .. زعيم المجانين مرة واحدة .....!  :999::999::999:
بس بينى وبينك .. أنا كنت متوقع كده من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t11:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

فعلا يعملوها العيال ويقعوا فيها الكبار
مااااااااااااااااااشى يا بوكساية
يا نصابة انتى اول واحدة دخلتى الموضوع 
و كاتبة نفسك رقم 9 
:dance:
طيب تيجى ازاى
و كمان اتنازلتى عن الزعامة لى ماشى يا ستى 
بس خلى بالك المجانيين اللى هنا 
عندهم حول هيفتكرو انى انا اللى اتنازلتلك و هيباركولك انتى
:smil12:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين انتوا تطولوا اصلا ان ابقى انا الزعييييم 
:beee:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا هتلاقوا فين واحد عاقل زيى
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Boxaya (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*       طبعا طبعا انت عاقل وسيد العاقلين كمان 


                               حتى بالاماره انت مش متسجل مع المجانين خالص 

                                          ههههههههههههههههههههه




                   وبعدين هو فى حد هنا فى عقلك :ura1: مش كده والله ايه ياجماعه 




                   ياعاقل :gy0000::ura1::gy0000::ura1::gy0000: عاقل خاص عاقل جدا :t19:​*


*     شوف كده فى حد معترض ​*


----------



## فادية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> لأ فالحة خايفة على شعرك تضحى بيا انا ​
> لييييييييييييه فاكرانى خروف العيد ولا ايه
> و بعدين تخيلى انتى وهى تبقى مجزرة
> امال لو انا فى النص هتبقى ايه من وجهة نظرك ده المنتدى كله هيضرب فيا لوحدى
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بالخدمة  دايما يا باشا :t17:​


----------



## فادية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> فعلا يعملوها العيال ويقعوا فيها الكبار​
> مااااااااااااااااااشى يا بوكساية
> يا نصابة انتى اول واحدة دخلتى الموضوع
> و كاتبة نفسك رقم 9
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه
زعيم المجانين مرة وحده 
والله وباضتلك  في القفص يا  يويو  
يا بختك  بقيت زعيييييييييييييييييييم :t19:​


----------



## fadia2005 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

مقبوليه منك يا حبيبتي


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> زعيم المجانين مرة وحده
> والله وباضتلك  في القفص يا  يويو
> يا بختك  بقيت زعيييييييييييييييييييم :t19:​




مين دى اللى باضيتلى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين يعنى ما تبيضش غير فى الصيااااااااااااااااام 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتريقى اتريقى 
بكره اعينك نائب الزعيم انتى و صاحبتك العاقلة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالا يا عاقلة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
:beee: :beee: 
:2:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



Box قال:


> *       طبعا طبعا انت عاقل وسيد العاقلين كمان
> 
> 
> حتى بالاماره انت مش متسجل مع المجانين خالص
> ...




يا مصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة 
اعمل فيكى ايه 
عارفة لو شوفتك  :nunu0000:
بس تصدقى اول مرة ماحدش يعترض على فى حاجة
:gy0000:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:99:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بالخدمة  دايما يا باشا :t17:​




خدماتك مغرقانة يا باشا 
ايه البراءة دى كلها و لاكانك انتى اللى صدرتينى فيها 
مااااشى يا فادية تترد لك فى الأفراح 
مسيرك تقعى تحت ايدى انا 
زعييييييييييييم المجانيييين 
تخيلى لو وقعتى تحت ايد واحد مجنون ها يعمل فيكى ايه 
فما بالك بزعيييم المجانيييين 
و ما حدش هياخد عليا 
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
مجنون بقى هايعملوله ايه
:2: :2::t17:​


----------



## assyrian girl (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

hehehehehe am crazy as well


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



assyrian girl قال:


> hehehehehe am crazy as well



شرفتى يا اسيريان كنت حاسس ان فى حد ناقصنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى كده كملت البنات العاقلين فى المنتدى كلهم 
شرفونا هنا
يا فرحتى و انا اللى فاكركم 

:t19:

:t17:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## wawa_smsm (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



Box قال:


> *
> وبعدين هو فى حد هنا فى عقلك :ura1: مش كده والله ايه ياجماعه
> 
> 
> ...



أنا مش هعترض طبعا
بس اللى أعرفه ان اللى يزيد عن حده .. يتقلب لضده
وأنت ماشاء الله .. عاقل جدا جدا جدا
أنا مقولتش حاجة ... ده كلام بوكساية (مع تعديل صغنن) :t17:


----------



## فادية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> خدماتك مغرقانة يا باشا
> 
> ايه البراءة دى كلها و لاكانك انتى اللى صدرتينى فيها
> مااااشى يا فادية تترد لك فى الأفراح
> ...


 
اهون عليك يا يويو يا عسل :giveup:​


----------



## christ my lord (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*بااااااااااااس :ranting:*

*اية الدوشة العملينها فى المنتدى دة*


*الواحد مش عارف يقرى المواضيع من الهيصة الانتم عاملينها*

*اية هى فوضى ولا اية :t32:*


























































































































































































*:smil16:*
































































































*وتعاليلى يا بطة وانا مالى هية ................*





*انا المجنون رقم كام بقة علشان اعرف يعنى :fun_lol::yahoo:*​


----------



## s_h (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

مرسى يا جميل طب معندكش علاج للجنون دة


----------



## تونى 2010 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

ايه ده انا دخلت فى حته غلط انا تايه وله ايه انا عايز ارجع للصفحه الرئيسيه ههههههههه


----------



## batates (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

[I:yahoo::dance::t32:


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
روعة يابوكساية
صراحتا
انا دخلت عشن مجنونة وافتكرته موضوع لاسع
معرفش انى حلائى المنتدى كله جوة
بس متقلقيش المنتدى كله حيدخل هههههههههه*


----------



## mazamer (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

هاااااااااااااااااى 


انا عضو جديد اول اما ادخل كدة ادخل على المجانين

انا بموت فى الجنان 


انا عندى شعرة ساعة تروح وساعة تيجى

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fadia2005 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

[FONT*="Impact"]هك الدنيا مجنون يحكي وعقل يسمع*[/FONT]
[F_ONT="Impact"]المجنين اولاد ناس​_[/FONT]


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*اخرتها بقيت مجنونة
يالهوى 
عن اذنكم 
هروح استقيل 
هههههههههه*


----------



## Boxaya (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*


 قائمه المجانين الجديده 





1- crazy_girl




2-يوحنا/نصر (زعيم المجانين):t19:






3- marmar_maro 





4-eman88 




5-wawa_smsm 



6-ipraheem makram 




7-فراشة مسيحية 




8-gift





9-Box,aya 



10-kokoman 



11-فاديه 



                                        ياهلا بالجدد نورتونا 

12-Assyrian girl 




13-christ my lord 





14- s_h 





15-تونى 2010 





16-batates 




17-جيلان 





19-fadia 2005 





20-مرمر مرموره





             :t19:  اجدع ياشوباب ربنا يزيد ويبارك :t19:​


----------



## fadia2005 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

نحن السبيقون وانتم الحقون


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

هو كل الى بيجى هنا بيبقا مجنون ولا اية طيب انا هروح ابلغ المستسفى بقا


----------



## Boxaya (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*


    ياولاد عندنا مجانين جداد



                              كالعاد حفل الاستقبال

                    :mus13::mus13::mus13:





                       :mus25::mus25::mus25:

                                        :99:







*قائمه المجانين الجديده *




*1- crazy_girl




2-يوحنا/نصر (زعيم المجانين)






3- marmar_maro 





4-eman88 




5-wawa_smsm 



6-ipraheem makram 




7-فراشة مسيحية 




8-gift





9-Box,aya 



10-kokoman 



11-فاديه 



12-Assyrian girl 




13-christ my lord 





14- s_h 





15-تونى 2010 





16-batates 




17-جيلان 





19-fadia 2005 





20-مرمر مرموره




21-mazamer :mus13:





22-سندباد+اسيوط :mus13:*








*       انتظروا المزيد من :t19::t19::t19: ؟؟؟؟؟؟*













​


----------



## نرمين نعيم (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

 ياريت ماتفهمنيش غلط!!!!!انا اصلى جديدة مش من البلد دى بس كنت داخلة عشان اعرف مين المجانين واتجنبهم!!!!!!هههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## max mike (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

هيهههههههههههه انا المجنون رقم 4 يالا معلش خليها عليا المرة دى يا بوكساية


----------



## fadia2005 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هيهههههههههههه انا المجنون رقم 4 يالا معلش خليها عليا المرة دى يا بوكساية



:t17:مش مهم انا رقم 19 وعقبل الباقين


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

لا انا كده هزعل يابوكسايه هزعل خالص اسمى ليه منزلش فى قائمة المجانين انا هزعل خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص كده هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fadia2005 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

رقم 19 يتكلم هو في عقلين في هذه الزمن


----------



## veansea (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

الله يكرمك


----------



## fadia2005 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

يقول المثل مجنون يتكلم وعقل يسمع 
فما رايكم يوجد عقلون فيهذا الزمن


----------



## Boxaya (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

مفيش مجنين جداد والا ايه


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*يعني بعد الغياب ده ولما ارجع الاقيكم *
*حجزين لي مكان في عش المجانين *
*ياله كتاكيتو بني ياواد يابلحه*​ 
*يا تري حد شاف رقمي كام*
*اللي يعرف يبعت يقلي علي البوتاجاز *

*:gy0000::99::heat:*

​


----------



## Boxaya (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

 معلش ياجماعه اعزرونى على الغياب عندى امتحانات اليومين دول 



                             صلولى 




                  كما تعودنا احلى حفل استقبال لاحلى مجانين جداد 




                     :mus13: 


         :mus25::mus25::mus25:


                 :ura1::ura1:
                         :ura1: 

*قائمه المجانين الجديده *




1- crazy_girl




2-يوحنا/نصر (زعيم المجانين)






3- marmar_maro 





4-eman88 




5-wawa_smsm 



6-ipraheem makram 




7-فراشة مسيحية 




8-gift





9-Box,aya 



10-kokoman 



11-فاديه 



12-Assyrian girl 




13-christ my lord 





14- s_h 





15-تونى 2010 





16-batates 




17-جيلان 





19-fadia 2005 





20-مرمر مرموره




21-mazamer 





22-سندباد+اسيوط 




23-نرمين نعيم





24-مايكل مايك (متزعلش ياجميل انا مقدرش على زعل مجنينى احتفال خاص :mus13::mus13::mus13: والا تزعل)




25-veansea 



26-ابن الفادي 

         اجدع مجانين 




           يا .............................................                           :99:​


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*الحمد لله متأخرتش كتير *
*رقم   26 مش بعيد ممكن *
*نوصل قبل ما يرجع ابيه*
*سعد زغلول من المنفي *
*عن ازنكم اروح ادهن الهرم*
*مربه بازنجان*

*:smil13:*








:beee:











:t33:









:t32:​


----------



## twety (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههه

ياحلاوة يا اولاد

لا تماااااااااااااااااااااااام

شدى حيلك يابوكسايه
العدد فى الليمووووووووووووون :t33:


----------



## Boxaya (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*


             هى هى هى 



                     مجنونه جديده   


                               حفل استقبال
                                     :mus25::mus25::mus25:
                                               :mus13::mus13:
                                                         :999:




*      قائمه المجانين الجديده *



1- crazy_girl




2-يوحنا/نصر (زعيم المجانين) :t19::ura1::t19: 






3- marmar_maro 





4-eman88 




5-wawa_smsm 



6-ipraheem makram 




7-فراشة مسيحية 




8-gift





9-Box,aya 



10-kokoman 



11-فاديه 



12-Assyrian girl 




13-christ my lord 





14- s_h 





15-تونى 2010 





16-batates 




17-جيلان 





19-fadia 2005 





20-مرمر مرموره




21-mazamer 





22-سندباد+اسيوط 




23-نرمين نعيم





24-مايكل مايك 




25-veansea 



26-ابن الفادي 





27-twety  :mus13::mus13::mus13:


*اجدع مجانين *​


----------



## Boxaya (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*      هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاى 




             :yahoo:  وحشتونى ياحلى مجانين :yahoo:*​


----------



## ناريمان (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
روعة المقلب ده بس انا المجنونة رقم كام يا تري وميرسي ليك اوى وربنا يباركك​


----------



## twety (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

ايه يابوكساااايه
انتى ماصدقتى ادخل ولا ايه :new2:


----------



## sameh7610 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

موضوع مجنون بس انا رقم كام​


----------



## eternal2 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوا دية


----------



## emy (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_انت بتعمل حصل لعدد المجانين اللى فى المنتدى ولا ايه :t33:_​


----------



## يوستيكا (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

مرسي بجد مرسي عارفتني اني من المجانين و لم الحق اقول لماما اني وصلة و ليسي علي المجنون حرج و كمان المجانين في نعيم​:beee: :smil12:


----------



## fadia2005 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

*كل يوم يدخل مجنون جديد  يا ترى حنصل لغاية كام​*:a82:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للمجانين فقط ..... رجاء العاقل مايدخلش!!!*

_*انا بقيت من المجانين 
وعلى فكرة انا منزلة نفس الموضوع فى نفسم القسم 
معلش يا جميل فى التكرار افاددة​*_


----------



## dark girl _n (5 يوليو 2010)

*للمجانين فقط................*

سلام ونعمه......
الموضوع باين من عنوانه..

هذا موضوع خاص بالمجانين بس 
يعني اللي يحس انه فيه شوية جنون يدخل 





أول شيء
قول بامانه انك تسجل اسمك بالرد .. ا ذا قريت الموضووووع.. 

قووووول مره تانى بامانه اسجله... 




قول مرة ثانية..

كلام مسيحى اسجله .. 

خليك وافي مع ربنا وسجل اسمك؟ 
لأنك حلفت... 

اوكي.. ؟ 


عايزه اسألك سؤال ...!

ليه دخلت ..؟ 


انت مجنون ...؟! 

اكيد لو عاقل .. ما كنتش دخلت..صح؟ 

طيب ... أنت عارف ايه الموضوع .. 


انزل وشوف...
















انزل














اقول 












انزل ...














دوختك ؟؟؟ 



















تعبت؟؟؟ 


















خلاص  هقولك 












ايه الموضوع 





بصرااااحة 

الموضوع وما فيه 




اني حبيت اعرف كم مجنون عندنا في المنتدى ...

أنتبه انت حلفت انك تذكر اسمك.. 

لحظه خليني أشغل الأله الحاسبه...

من له الشرف يكون أول مجنون...

بدون زعل.................

:t11::t11::12F616~137:​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*

ههههههههههه

نو انا دخلت لانى بحب اشوف كل المواضيع

واكيد طبعا انا مجنووووونة ده شئ بقوله على طول

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## dark girl _n (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*

كنت واثقهى انك اول مجنونه هتدخل
تعيشي وتاخدى غيرها​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*




> كنت واثقهى انك اول مجنونه هتدخل
> تعيشي وتاخدى غيرها





> من له الشرف يكون أول مجنون...
> 
> بدون زعل.................
> 
> :t11::t11::12f616~137:​


 
ههههههههههههه قريتها قبل كده ومفيش اتعاظ  هههههههه




> أنتبه انت حلفت انك تذكر اسمك..


 
صوموا 3 ايام وربنا يتقبل

هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*

*هو يطول يبقي مجنون في الزمن ده

اكتبي اسمي في اللسته عندك

تسلم ايديكي دارك​*


----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dark girl _n (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*

تسلم يا مايكل واكيد ضفتك 
وشكرا يا مارو علي دخولك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*

ههههههههههههه

المجنون اسعد ناس

ما فيش عندوه هموم

وفي مجنون ليلى قيس

ومجنون عبلة عنترة

ومجنون جولييت روميو

هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

جميللللللللللللللللللللل

انا مجنون
هههههههههههههههههه

داارك جرل

لكِ شكري


----------



## dark girl _n (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*

هههههههههههههههه
لا شكر علي واجب يا استاذي
وبعدين فعلا انتوا ليه دخلتوا الموضوع ده؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*

*لووووووووووووووووووووووووللي*
*وجبتي ايه الجديد هههههههههه*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمجانين فقط................*

_سجلى اسمى يا دارك جيرل_
_ههههههههه_
_جميلة فكرتك _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يوليو 2010)

*تم دمج الموضوع للتكرار *


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

لولولولولولولولى انا مجنون انا مجنون هييييييييييييييييييه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (10 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههه انا بقي المجنون رقم كام​_


----------

